# Hello wimmins!



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

*Hello womens!*

How's all da wimmins doin' this morning?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

hi scooter. hope you last at least a week in here


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi there.

I won't invade any threads in here. I'll be good.

Edit: Nevermind, I don't wanna get in trouble with jtolleson.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*LOL, I'm thinking that this forum is the kiss of death for ol' Scottie.*



HokieRider said:


> hi scooter. hope you last at least a week in here


I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm very scary. OTOH, I love llamas.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Scotty behave yourself!*

We'll chain you to the smoothie bike wearing a thong and make you pedal us margaritas!
:blush2:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Rollo Tommassi said:


> We'll chain you to the smoothie bike wearing a thong and make you pedal us margaritas!
> :blush2:


So there is a women's only forum? Who woulda thunk it? 

//Is there some kind of secret handshake you need to get in?


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> //Is there some kind of secret handshake you need to get in?


We're in it, and we don't know no handshake.

S2H is always welcomed by da wimmins.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

So do them wimmins have soemthin' special in there forum...like a hot tub? or wet sauna (not c0de)?


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought there was a women's forum all along. This tells me:

1) I don't peruse any forums other than Teh Lownge, General, and Retro.

2) I had it mixed up with MTBR.

My apologies. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

GirchyGirchy said:


> I thought there was a women's forum all along. This tells me:
> 
> 1) I don't peruse any forums other than Teh Lownge, General, and Retro.
> 
> ...


If you're like me you prolly got it mixed up with Podium Girls.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

HokieRider said:


> hi scooter. hope you last at least a week in here


5 bucks says he's banned by Friday.

Did you notice that the whole lounge is in here?
-estone2


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally a women's forum. Nice to know that and meet gals who cycle. Welcome, women of cycling.

What's with the + sign in the forum title?

And, is it ONLY cycling related?

Can us guys post threads to ask for advise?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Finally a women's forum. Nice to know that and meet gals who cycle. Welcome, women of cycling.
> 
> What's with the + sign in the forum title?
> 
> ...


Plus means there's lots of extras here. We can "hold the pickles hold the lettuce" or give you extra fries. In other words, cycling as well as non cycling. 

And gentlemen are welcome to post.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ah, merci ma dame 

So can I get a large fries with some mustard?  (mmmm fries... ok I should stop, I'm getting hungry as heck... It's been ages since I ate fries.... )


----------

